# Intel i3 3220 vs 3225



## rahulkucheria (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,

I am building a new PC and my usage will be surfing, movies, games like gta vc and other low end ones.
I am on a budget of 10000 for CPU + mobo, I wont be adding a dedicated GPU now or in the future.

I am confused about i3 3220 and 3225, I am not planning to get an AMD APU as trinity hasn't launched in India yet and I am leaning more towards Intel for its reliability.

Also which mobo should I choose? 

I have the following components with me right now,
NZXT Gamma Cabinet, DVD writer, Corsair Vengeance 4gb DDR3 RAM, Corsair CX430v2 PSU.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2012)

if u are not going for discrete graphics card in the future, get the i3 3225 eyes closed.. HD 4000 is astounding, even for mid level gaming
I cant help you with mObos, let the experienced people come (my knowledge has become a little rusty after i  bought my rig lol )


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 5, 2012)

^^
"astounding"-are you sure you really mean this about HD4000.
@op,
better go with llano,a8 3870k.if it is not available then wait for trinity.btw which monitor you are using and also mention the screen resolution.


----------



## assassinscreed3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here you have an overview of all Ivy Bridge desktop processors.
Standard CPUs 	Cores 	HTT 	Freq. 	Turbo 	DDR3 	L3-cache 	GPU 	GPU freq. 	GPU turbo 	TDP
Core i7 3770K 	4 	Yes 	3.5 GHz 	3.9 GHz 	1600 MHz 	8 MB 	HD 4000 	650 MHz 	1150 MHz 	77 W
Core i7 3770 	4 	Yes 	3.4 GHz 	3.9 GHz 	1600 MHz 	8 MB 	HD 4000 	650 MHz 	1150 MHz 	77 W
Core i5 3570K 	4 	- 	3.4 GHz 	3.8 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 4000 	650 MHz 	1150 MHz 	77 W
Core i5 3570 	4 	- 	3.4 GHz 	3.8 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1150 MHz 	77 W
Core i5 3550 	4 	- 	3.3 GHz 	3.7 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1150 MHz 	77 W
Core i7 3470 	4 	- 	3.2 GHz 	3.6 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1100 MHz 	77 W
Core i5 3450 	4 	- 	3.1 GHz 	3.5 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1100 MHz 	77 W
Core i5 3350P 	4 	- 	3.1 GHz 	3.3 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	- 	- 	- 	69W
Core i5 3330 	4 	- 	3.0 GHz 	3.2 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1050 MHz 	77 W
Core i3 3240 	2 	Yes 	3.4 GHz 	- 	1600 MHz 	3 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1050 MHz 	55 W
Core i3 3225 	2 	Yes 	3.3 GHz 	- 	1600 MHz 	3 MB 	HD 4000 	650 MHz 	1050 MHz 	55 W
Core i3 3220 	2 	Yes 	3.3 GHz 	- 	1600 MHz 	3 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1050 MHz 	55 W
Pentium G2120 	2 	- 	3.1 GHz 	- 	1600 MHz 	3 MB 	HD 	650 MHz 	1050 MHz 	55 W
Energy-efficient CPUs 	Cores 	HTT 	Freq. 	Turbo 	DDR3 	L3-cache 	GPU 	GPU freq. 	GPU turbo 	TDP
Core i7 3770T 	4 	Yes 	2.5 GHz 	3.7 GHz 	1600 MHz 	8 MB 	HD 4000 	650 MHz 	1150 MHz 	45 W
Core i7 3770S 	4 	Yes 	3.1 GHz 	3.9 GHz 	1600 MHz 	8 MB 	HD 4000 	650 MHz 	1150 MHz 	65 W
Core i5 3570T 	4 	- 	2.3 GHz 	3.3 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1150 MHz 	45 W
Core i5 3570S 	4 	- 	3.1 GHz 	3.8 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1150 MHz 	65 W
Core i5 3550S 	4 	- 	3.0 GHz 	3.7 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1150 MHz 	65 W
Core i5 3475S 	4 	- 	2.9 GHz 	3.6 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 4000 	650 MHz 	1100 MHz 	65 W
Core i5 3470T 	4 	- 	2.9 GHz 	3.6 GHz 	1600 MHz 	3 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1100 MHz 	35 W
Core i5 3470S 	4 	- 	2.9 GHz 	3.6 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1100 MHz 	65 W
Core i5 3450S 	4 	- 	2.8 GHz 	3.5 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1100 MHz 	65 W
Core i5 3330S 	4 	- 	2.7 GHz 	3.2 GHz 	1600 MHz 	6 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1050 MHz 	65 W
Core i3 3240T 	2 	Yes 	2.9 GHz 	- 	1600 MHz 	3 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1050 MHz 	35 W
Core i3 3220T 	2 	Yes 	2.8 GHz 	- 	1600 MHz 	3 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1050 MHz 	35 W
Pentium G2100T 	2 	- 	2.6 GHz 	- 	1600 MHz 	3 MB 	HD 2500 	650 MHz 	1050 MHz 	35 W


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2012)

@ Op - get A6 3670/3650 @ 6.3/5.9k and F1A55-M LX PLUS @ 3.7k


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 6, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> "astounding"-are you sure you really mean this about HD4000.
> @op,
> better go with llano,a8 3870k.if it is not available then wait for trinity.btw which monitor you are using and also mention the screen resolution.



dude HD 4000 can run crysis 2 at 720p mid level graphics..
if that's not an impressive feat for an integrated GPU, then what is?



besides trinity's cpu performance doesnt even come close to the i3's

According to Anandtech,
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/677?vs=675
i3 beats A10-5800K by a hefty amount..
*www.flipkart.com/msi-b75ma-p45-mot...c0dba&srno=t_2&otracker=from-search&query=B75
Here's a good MOBO for you


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2012)

Processing wise i3 is superior but graphics wise AMD is ahead. See  this

HD7660D far ahead of HD 4000.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 6, 2012)

@nerevarine,
buddy those days are gone when like having a strong cpu means good gaming performance.today everything depends upon GPU.in future may be GPU will take all the work of cpu.lets not talk about it.i will bet you that a8 3870k or a trinity will give more FPS than i3 at the same cost.so just think which on you prefer.total over all performance or a single side cpu performance.
If you think that HD4000 has groundbreaking performance for integrated GPU then please do me a favor and just check the performance of llano's or trinity's inteegrated GPU without discrete.those anadtech benchmarks are with discrete graphics card and op is not adding any discrete card.
btw your 2nd link tkes to some flipkart mobo page.
ok here you go integrated gpu comparison(7660D and HD4000),
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/trinity-gaming-performance,3304-5.html
now will you prefer i3 over trinity?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 6, 2012)

@OP : get a trinity proccy


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2012)

not just any Trinity - seriously - you can't tell him to go with A4-5300 ( AMD Radeon HD 7480D ) - he won't be able to find any motherboard for that AFAIK ( in here at-least ) - either he will have to wait or go with A6-3650/70 and a A55 mobo or he will have to wait for Trinity alternatives.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 7, 2012)

^i know, i had A10 5800K in mind while posting that


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2012)

OP has clearly said that he will be playing low end games, for which HD 4000 is sufficient.. also, Buying a i3 ensures that he has a good upgrade path in the future.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 8, 2012)

^^
lol buddy i am not getting you.you can get better performance at the same cost but still you want to settle for a low peformance.its like i am giving you alto and lambo aventador at same price and you want to buy alto!!!!
about upgrade path,he is on low budget so he will buy  low end mobo and there is no meaning in keeping the same mobo for i5 if he upgades in the future.he has to change the mobo so there is no upgradepath and there is a chance that trinity's successor richland may come to FM2 only.so there is an upgrade path.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Processing wise i3 is superior but graphics wise AMD is ahead. See  this
> 
> HD7660D far ahead of HD 4000.



how the hell gtx 690 fall behind gtx 680?
How an hd 4000
fall behind hd 3000 on i7 2600k?
Those values never ever make sense. Dont rely on passmark score instead look for better benchmarks.
Trinity is better but hd 4000 is not that bad for an integrated graphics.



Nerevarine said:


> OP has clearly said that he will be playing low end games, for which HD 4000 is sufficient.. also, Buying a i3 ensures that he has a good upgrade path in the future.



unless he goes for a better motherboard which i think is not possibile within his budget.


----------



## vkl (Dec 8, 2012)

@OP

There is nothing like intel is more reliable than AMD or vice-versa.
Since you are not going to add a discrete graphics card,preferably look for a10-5800k/a10-5700 or a8-5600k with a suitable FM2 motherboard when these processors get released here.Else i3 3225 would do but IGPs of the mentioned trinity processors are much better than i3 3225's hd4000.
Better to go for a capable processor with quite capable IGP than a capable processor with comparatively less capable IGP.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 9, 2012)

rijinpk1,
yeah i agree that pass mark is not a good benchmark but you can take a look at the igp comparison of i3 3225 and 5800k by toms at the link i have given in my previous post.you can see that the performance of HD4000 hovers around 50-60% of 5800k and sometimes even less.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> rijinpk1,
> yeah i agree that pass mark is not a good benchmark but you can take a look at the igp comparison of i3 3225 and 5800k by toms at the link i have given in my previous post.you can see that the performance of HD4000 hovers around 50-60% of 5800k and sometimes even less.



i did not mention intel hd 4000 is better. In my above post i clearly told that trinity is better than hd 4000. But hd 4000 cant be underestimated. You can find in youtube  that hd 4000 plays recent games at acceptable frame rates. Actually what matters is the playabiliy in which both igp shines in their own way . trinity is still better.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^i know, i had A10 5800K in mind while posting that



well, the wait is over - Op can go for a trinity combo at 14.5k ie :

ASUS F2A85-M-LE @ 6k 
 AMD A10-5800K @ 8.65k


----------



## rahulkucheria (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all your suggestions, I was a little busy with exams so wasn't able to check this thread. I am really sorry for that.

After reading all your posts I am leaning more towards the AMD A10 5800k, is FlipKart the only place to get it in India or is it available on other websites too? I checked the local stores and they don't have Trinity APU's in stock yet 

Also I am okay with a mobo having 2 RAM slots and my budget was around 10k so at max I can stretch it to 12-13k so what is the best mofo for this budget?

Thanks a ton again


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2012)

wait for the A8-5600K - should be priced @~6k and get ASUS F2A85-M @ 6.8k


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2013)

rahulkucheria said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am building a new PC and my usage will be surfing, movies, games like gta vc and other low end ones.
> I am on a budget of 10000 for CPU + mobo, I wont be adding a dedicated GPU now or in the future.
> ...



so which Processor you bought ?
i3-3225 or i3-3220?

and whats current price of i3-3225 ??


----------



## bestpain (Feb 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> wait for the A8-5600K - should be priced @~6k and get ASUS F2A85-M @ 6.8k



i was also going to assemble a pc with core i3 3220 in April...should i wait for A8 ....and will A8 supports pci 3.0 bandwidth


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ no pci-e 3.0 support but what difference does it make unless you are opting for top of the line performance gpus and April is a long wait and by then you might see and want to get FX-6300.


----------

